# My Screw spotter



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

When I walked in and seen him standing on that 2' step . I yelled ... Boy get off that neck breaker !! Come in here and grab a bench . 

He said ..I saw you using It ! I said...well ......That's me ! 


After two days of teaching him how to use a hawk .. He looks in my tool chest and points at a mud pan and asked 'what Is that for Dad? '

I said that Is for you to use after you learn how to use the hawk .


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

...


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Way to go man! I was a little younger than that when Dad had my rear out on the job sites. Nothing like having your son on the site with you and passing down the family skills. I know I enjoyed having mine out there.

I miss using the hawk.. but broken left wrist twice and two surgeries on it.. I don't have the grip strength to hold onto it that long


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

My two older (7 &10) don't have any signs of interest in the trades but my youngest (2-1/2) already knows the difference between an excavator and a Bobcat lol! 

Very cool that he is working with ya! Even if he doesn't choose it for a career, it is valuable skills.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

My youngest said he should have learned some of this from me., but he didn't have any interest back then.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> My two older (7 &10) don't have any signs of interest in the trades but my youngest (2-1/2) already knows the difference between an excavator and a Bobcat lol!
> 
> Very cool that he is working with ya! Even if he doesn't choose it for a career, it is valuable skills.


It was fun just to have him on the job with me . I don't push him to work with me .. If anything ..I try to push him away !


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

blacktop said:


> It was fun just to have him on the job with me . I don't push him to work with me .. If anything ..I try to push him away !


I don't know...the more I keep reading the more I think a good basic 4 year degree. Couple that with marketable trade skills and you have something.

By the way I don't know what a good basic 4 year degree is...lol!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> I don't know...the more I keep reading the more I think a good basic 4 year degree. Couple that with marketable trade skills and you have something.
> 
> By the way I don't know what a good basic 4 year degree is...lol!


I hear that . And I dig what your saying.


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey Blacktop... in that picture of the garage... what's the deal with all of the small looking pieces being like that? Or is that some kind of deal to outline how wide the butt joint pulls will be?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Lugnut1968 said:


> Hey Blacktop... in that picture of the garage... what's the deal with all of the small looking pieces being like that? Or is that some kind of deal to outline how wide the butt joint pulls will be?


I block the butts first . then run the seams . This home has no power or heat ! I'll jump in the garage and run the seams over those butt joints when they cure out in the Spring :whistling


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

:lol:

Well.. time for me to get a new monitor, still using one of the old huge box type monitors... The dry areas look like tape runs and the areas that are still wet look like small pieces of drywall. It had me wondering what the heck was going on


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Lugnut1968 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well.. time for me to get a new monitor, still using one of the old huge box type monitors... The dry areas look like tape runs and the areas that are still wet look like small pieces of drywall. It had me wondering what the heck was going on


I'll make a walk through vid on this home when I'm done with It 

It's not a huge home ..Just a Pita!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

blacktop said:


> When I walked in and seen him standing on that 2' step . I yelled ... Boy get off that neck breaker !! Come in here and grab a bench .
> 
> He said ..I saw you using It ! I said...well ......That's me !
> 
> ...


how about a pic of you and your son and dad :clap:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I assume you explained to him that black wasn't really the thing to wear to a drywall party? :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> I assume you explained to him that black wasn't really the thing to wear to a drywall party? :laughing:


He's 13 .. And has discovered Rock-N-Roll ! All he wears Is black. 
I told him blacks not a good color for Pegion farmers ! :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

He's makes for a good bucket warmer too !! I Said ..Hey Boy!! 
After he pulled one of those plugs out his ear ..I said . You ain't no dr. pepper !! There's no ten twelve and two in drywall! 

:laughing: On the way home . He pulled one of those plugs out his ear and asked me ...Dad .. Why did you call me a Dr. pepper ??


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

blacktop said:


> He's makes for a good bucket warmer too !!


Hmm... Is the lid on that bucket? Like father, like son? :whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Hmm... Is the lid on that bucket? Like father, like son? :whistling


Oh no !!! My Boy knows better than to fck up a good bucket !! If you gotta go ? You hit the woods!:whistling


----------



## quickpatch (Jun 9, 2010)

I have that exact picture of my son sitting on a bucket, checking his phone.

My Son and I really enjoy working together. It's a rare treat these days, because he went back to school and only helps me out if I am desperate, or he needs some money.

Working together is like a play day for us because we both enjoy it so much. There were days at the beginning when he couldn't understand why he couldn't stand on my trowels. After a while his work was the same as mine. Good times.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

When my son got out of the Marines he helped me out for a while. He was picking up the drywall pretty good. I told him I wasn't sure if I could keep him busy full time. He re-enlisted. I always wonder where I would be if he stayed on working with me. 7 more years I can hire him back.

Just babbling............I always remember the days working with my dad..................Enjoy it while it last Blacktop.


----------

